# Gio Esspresso



## Perky Pete (Jun 24, 2014)

Just had a very poor experience with this company. They advertise a Delonghi coffee machine that I purchased. The money was banked but the web site showed the order as being processed for a long while. I tried calling the number given on their web site that sometimes had a message saying to try later or it just rang unanswered. After several e-mails I had a curt reply from the Sales Director saying the product was not available and thankfully the money was returned. I logged back onto the site to find the machine is still being offered for sale.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

They sound like a company to avoid, thanks for sharing. At least you got your dosh back. Have you got a machine yet? If not maybe look at the Gaggia Classic rather than DeLonghi if it suits your needs. I just sold an EC710 to get a Classic and am glad I did.


----------

